# Another conformation critique



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I have seen a couple of these going around so hope you don't mind my starting another. This is my 13.1h grade pony gelding, and my current endurance prospect. He has a great attitude and a good head for the sport...I was just curious what y'all thought of his conformation (btw I realize the saddle is a little far forward...I fixed it after taking these photos










The above photo was taken at an angle that makes his front end appear a little large...so I included the second photo (in which he is a little parked out but more proportionate


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

A better shot of him (and me) today


----------

